# Our walk in the woods 2 days ago



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

On Sunday we went for a walk just to the woods near my house and to the nature park lake behind... it's  all very quiet and lots of space , with a stream  running through parts of the woods .   We barely encountered anyone..and those we did we were no closer than 50 feet apart, so plenty social distancing .


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Apr 7, 2020)

*Tell you what, Holly, you don't 'alf 'ave a big garden.... *


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Amazing - thank you for sharing this - it brought me a lot of joy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Amazing - thank you for sharing this - it brought me a lot of joy.


Oh you are soo welcome,  pleased you enjoyed them


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh you are soo welcome,  pleased you enjoyed them


I long to be there myself. You are blessed.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 7, 2020)

So peaceful, thanks for sharing


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I long to be there myself. You are blessed.


oh yes we know, we live in a very pretty area, we've lived here a long time, and watched it change over the decades .. I post many photos from my area, and nearby villages and  towns ...  there's a lot of my pics on  this forum.

We're especially fortunate because we live in the countryside, but only 20 miles from London the metropolis  ( although you would never know  if you were a visitor here  that we were so close to the city )... we're  surrounded by fields, farmland, woodland,  wildlife , nature parks with  rivers, lakes , canals  and boats everywhere... so there's never a lost opportunity for a photo...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like a piece of heaven Holly....in these times its the best thing in the world to be a part of, taking in the start of Spring, smelling nature at its best and caring for the horses and sheep you probably luv to pieces....so much freedom from the congested towns and cities.....enjoy xo


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 7, 2020)

You live in a beautiful area. From looking at those photos one would never know what is going on in the rest of the world. Serenity at its best. Even the animals look contented and happy. Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 7, 2020)

Well done, Holly



This stream is the epitome of one me and my sons and daughter would fish
about 8 miles (13 kilometers) of riffles dumping occasionally into deep sanguine pools (where huge cutthroat trout held)
Heavily guarded by aged bull alders, draping their mossy limbs across the stream
many a memory
My daughter still talks about it, over thirty years later


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well done, Holly
> 
> View attachment 98452
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary   Oddly enough ,  rainbow trout is  in this stream


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

I;m pleased you all enjoyed these pictures, I've put them on , and will continue to do so as long as you still wish to see them, only to remind us all that  despite lock downs and  dreadful crises and illness  and tragic  death of so many,  that our world still is and can be a beautiful place...

 I, ....  have to shop in busy supermarkets in town, etc,   self distance from crowds etc,  isolate, and be very careful with regard to this pandemic,  just the same as anyone else, but I'm very aware that in  very crowded over populated country like the UK, I'm very fortunate to have the space I have around where my home is  to be able to breathe, and escape from reality for just a little while , that so many people don't have the luxury to do...

..so I hope you don't think I'm showing off in any way during this crises... ..  ... rather that I'm trying just to bring a little less anxiety  to anyone who might enjoy it, including myself ,  if only in my small way through my photos  ...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

@hollydolly  ..so I hope you don't think I'm showing off in any way during this crises... ..  ... rather that I'm trying just to bring a little less anxiety  to anyone who might enjoy it, including myself ,  if only in my small way through my photos  ...
[/QUOTE]
Keep them coming - I am so impressed with your talent to capture scenes... Have you considered making calendars?


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 8, 2020)

Man Alive!  What lovely photos.  Sort of "I wish I was there" feeling comes over me.  We still have snow where we live but its going away slowly each day.  The government powers are trying to tell us to stay in our homes because of Coronovirus but I'm for getting out in the fresh air as long as you keep away from other folks.  I was born in the country & now live in a small town.  If you ask me, getting out in the fresh air in the country is great for your mental being.  Folks were meant to be outside, to be free; not chained indoors spending 30 years of their lives in front of a iphone or computer screen.  We have lost our way, brothers & sisters.  Most changes are for the better, but not all.  If you don't believe me, put on some John Denver music & you might get the message.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh - a thought that I wished to convey after you posted other pics, and never did.  Really think that you should watermark all of them and add creator info when saving these images...  As someone who frequently uses other's images for backgrounds to my 3d work, I know it happens.  I don't use the images for anything but personal satisfaction, but others will grab them, claim them, and profit from them, not even giving you credit as the source.  If this doesn't bother you, fine.  But still, I like the embedded data.  The pictures you offered for my use did not have this data - My paint program (Paint Shop Pro) displays this information or lack thereof.  You are so talented - you deserve to be credited, in my opinion.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Empty said:


> Oh - a thought that I wished to convey after you posted other pics, and never did.  Really think that you should watermark all of them and add creator info when saving these images...  As someone who frequently uses other's images for backgrounds to my 3d work, I know it happens.  I don't use the images for anything but personal satisfaction, but others will grab them, claim them, and profit from them, not even giving you credit as the source.  If this doesn't bother you, fine.  But still, I like the embedded data.  The pictures you offered for my use did not have this data - My paint program (Paint Shop Pro) displays this information or lack thereof.  You are so talented - you deserve to be credited, in my opinion.


 I actually have started watermarking some of them... you may notice in the last photo of the white horse in the paddock.. I have a few more I watermarked which I posted on this forum the other day.

Over the years I have posted many, many photos on this forum ( we changed last year from a diffeent forum format so there's not as many on here as there once was)....  ..and  on a few occasions I've seen my photos being used by people on other websites, but because they were mainly landscape. I thought well, who can prove it.. anyway it happened again just a few weeks ago on here...

A very dear member of this forum posted a picture I took of a winter scene .. ( he didn't say  he took the picture but  it was used as picture to show a beautiful traditional  snow scene , and he'd obviously ( and later agreed) that he'd taken it from the internet somewhere but couldn't remember where he'd got it.. . I wasn't mad at him, at all but I did point out it was my photo..and posted the master original to prove my point .. and he was very apologetic indeed,  he's a very nice man it wasn't done intentionally,  it was totally not his fault.. I had posted the photo on the internet with no watermark, and therefore once posted it's essentially anyones' to do with what they like (basically as you're saying)... so a lesson was learned that day..  so now that spring has come I'm trying to remember to watermark the pictures that matter most to me... 

I once considered making calendars as you suggested, as other have too over the years, and people suggest I should take pictures for holiday brochures... but most people don't use either these days... it's  a shame because I'd really love to do something a little more with my pics..

I don't use paint shop or any pro  picture editing sites, the work is my own... so yes I have to add the watermarks myself 

Thank you very much for your compliments,   they are very much appreciated


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Man Alive!  What lovely photos.  Sort of "I wish I was there" feeling comes over me.  We still have snow where we live but its going away slowly each day.  The government powers are trying to tell us to stay in our homes because of Coronovirus but I'm for getting out in the fresh air as long as you keep away from other folks.  I was born in the country & now live in a small town.  If you ask me, getting out in the fresh air in the country is great for your mental being.  Folks were meant to be outside, to be free; not chained indoors spending 30 years of their lives in front of a iphone or computer screen.  We have lost our way, brothers & sisters.  Most changes are for the better, but not all.  If you don't believe me, put on some John Denver music & you might get the message.


Bless you,  that's very kind of you... I sometimes also make picture videos with added music , but I rarely ever post those..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bless you,  that's very kind of you... I sometimes also make picture videos with added music , but I rarely ever post those..


Why not post them??


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Why not post them??


 because they all have family members in them Ken...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> because they all have family members in them Ken...


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*@holly: So glad you both are feeling good enough to take a walk. Nothing better than a nice walk in the fresh air. Beautiful pictures & thank you so much for sharing.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *@holly: So glad you both are feeling good enough to take a walk. Nothing better than a nice walk in the fresh air. Beautiful pictures & thank you so much for sharing.*


 thank muchly CG....it was the first time in 14 days I'd been out of the house ( aside from my own garden) ...it was just heavenly


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2020)

@hollydolly  All i can say.....it's one of those times.....I wish i was there.....Stunning countryside.....Happy you both were able to enjoy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly  All i can say.....it's one of those times.....I wish i was there.....Stunning countryside.....Happy you both were able to enjoy.


 bless you, thanks...   we're very lucky to have it right here within walking distance.. so we can enjoy it any time...


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

Enjoyed your pictures Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Enjoyed your pictures Holly.


Thams muchly .. Cee Gee...


----------

